# radeon drivers problem

## Dartelin

Hi,

I have an ati radeon 9100 graphic card. I have installed and configured ati-drivers for it and the problem is that i dont become direct rendering.

Module fglrx is loaded and is used:

```

dumah@dumah ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 255456  7

```

Here is the output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux dumah 2.6.14-gentoo #1 PREEMPT Mon Oct 31 19:15:37 Local time zone must be set--see  i686

Build Date: 31 October 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 31 20:52:32 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts

/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1043,807f rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1043,80a8 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,808c rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1043,808c rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,808c rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1043,8095 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,514d card 148c,2054 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd7dfffff (0xe00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd7f00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R200 QM [Radeon 9100] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7000000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8,

BIOS @ 0xd7fe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.18.8

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

        RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

        FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

        RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

        RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

        RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        FireMV 2200 (RV370 5B65), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464), RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50),

        FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154),

        RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

        RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

        RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

        RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

        RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

        RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

        MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

        FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

        RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

        RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

        RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

        MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL,

        RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

        RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

        RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

        RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

        RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

        RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

        FireGL (R520 7105), RADEON X900 (R520 7109)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.18.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.18g2

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct 25 2005 10:35:14

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.18.1-driver-lnx-221930

(--) Chipset RADEON 9100 (R200 514D) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81ee260

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [22] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [23] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "(null)"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9100 (R200 514D)" (Chipset = 0x514d)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x148c, PciSubDevice = 0x2054)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd7000000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xd7fe0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65536 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON 8500

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R200

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: NEC  Model: 61d5  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2002  Week: 44

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 24

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.642 redY: 0.322   greenX: 0.279 greenY: 0.602

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.061   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  315 x 236 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 120 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 120 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: NEC FE770

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 2Y58995YB

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 25 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 43.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 772 817 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  600 601 602 625 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  600 601 605 742 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  480 481 482 501 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  480 491 493 525 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  400 406 407 417 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  400 457 459 524 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (330, 240) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (78, 81)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.18.8

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000005fd

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "atiogl_a_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [25] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [26] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xd8501000 (size=0x03aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd8501000 (size=0x03aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0cb6000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0cb6000 to 0xb7b24000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.18.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Oct 25 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.14-gentoo

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd7000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x1106/0x3189

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe0f01000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00501000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,1281)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 505

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                24 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

```

The output tells that direct rendering is enabled but when i run fglrxinfo it tells:

```

dumah@dumah ~ $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

agpgart and via_agp are biult into kernel but i dont think it would cause that problem.

If anyone knows why i dont become acceleration please tell me. Thank you.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Dartelin wrote:*   

> agpgart and via_agp are biult into kernel but i dont think it would cause that problem. 

 

This may actually be the problem - the "UseInternalAGPGART" option in the xorg.conf file determines whether the driver uses its own AGP support or the kernels AGP support. If it's set to "yes", as in your config, the driver will try to use its own AGP support. If the kernel AGP support is compiled as modules and not loaded, this will work fine, but if you have it compiled in, it usually won't work properly. Try setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no" and see if that helps.

----------

## Dartelin

No it didnt work. I tried to change agpgart and via-agp to modules but something strange happened. I didnt add them to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 and they were loaded even when i didnt load them manually. How is this possible ?

----------

## micmac

Use the xorg/kernel radeon drivers instead. Much less headache than with ati-drivers...

mic

----------

